# FDA and lip balm



## TwinkieBee (Feb 21, 2011)

I was thinking of making and selling lip balm, then someone came along and said that it may have to be regulated by the FDA. I was thinking small scale, I have 2 jobs 1 is a small business making Tutus and girly things so I thought lip balm would be cute. This is a fb/small website kinda thing. I've tried researching it but there's so many answers I wanted to be sure I got the right one and didn't mess up.


----------



## HiveOnTheHill (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not sure about the US but here in Canada you are not allowed to sell lip balm unless you register the product & ingredients with Health Canada. It falls under cosmetics and all the legislation that goes along with it.


----------

